# Are home sale prices Public Record?



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

ARE home sale prices public record? In the middle of negotiation. In the US sale prices are public record. Can I find the price a home sold for? Probably should have asked sooner. The developer keeps giving us different prices.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

They are not public knowledge. Do a thorough research bfore you sign anything, especially check if the 'tapu' has multiple shareholders.


----------



## Teklu (Nov 27, 2014)

Try the Kadastro, or Property Management Office in the town. The previous sale price should be recorded there.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Slight problem is that to minimise taxes very often the real price is not what is declared officially. I insisted on being honest and ended up paying a lot more tax! My conscience is clear, though


----------

